# Was it the cat? Or did he do it in his sleep?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Help me solve a mystery. 
This morning about an hour after Brooks woke up, I picked up his dog bed to move it, and there was a puddle of liquid underneath it and the underside (which is a striped fabric) was wet. I touched the liquid, it felt like water and it had no odor. Nothing was visible on top, but it has a sort of lambs wool type cover on top, so you wouldn't see any wetness. There wasn't any spilled water or liquid on our bedroom floor, so nothing could have seeped underneath it that way.
I was completely puzzled. Brooks had slept on the bed last night. Could he have urinated in his sleep? He has never peed in the house before or in his sleep. I checked him over, and there was no wet fur on him (and I even sniffed at his fur to see if it had an odor of urine, it didn't).
We have one cat that had come in the house first thing in the morning from the garage where he stays at night (with his litter box). Could he have run in there and peed on Brooks' bed (if so, why? and then again it didn't smell like cat urine). This cat did have a time when he was peeing in inappropriate places (which is why he now gets to sleep in the garage).
What could it have been?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How much liquid was there? Could it have been drool? Otherwise I would bank on the cat.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I would think a half cup of liquid would have to have entered the top of the bed in order for it to have seeped through to the floor underneath. My cat does pee in large quantity (based on the size of the pee balls I scoop). 
Pretty strange that he would run in there and do that.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess watch for it, if it happens again maybe Brooks has a UTI.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I would guess that you'd know if it was the cat......their urine is quite fragrant!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would keep a close eye on both. I hope both are okay.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Since you mentioned that the cat used to urinate in inappropriate places and has rather large urine balls, have you ever had the cat tested for diabetes? I just ask because I had a diabetic cat for 11 years and those are pretty classic symptoms.
Whoever is doing it, it might be worth getting a urine sample from both of them to the vet to have them check for UTI. My vet will often do this without needing to see the animal


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Usually you can tell by the smell if it's urine, either cat or dog. I have one cat who is on prozac now, but before he was on it, he'd pee on the dog beds fairly regularly.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Jennifer1 said:


> Since you mentioned that the cat used to urinate in inappropriate places and has rather large urine balls, have you ever had the cat tested for diabetes? I just ask because I had a diabetic cat for 11 years and those are pretty classic symptoms.


Yes, cat borderline diabetic. The lack of any smell whatsoever is what was so puzzling. No more puddles found anywhere after that one incident.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Actually, if the cat is diabetic they drink so much water the urine is usually pretty dilute and doesn't smell like more concentrated urine does. Might be worth a check to see if has proceeded into full blown diabetes. Not the end of the world, like I said, I did it for 11 years.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady has drooled a couple times so much that is has soaked through a very thick comforter.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks was making weird chomping noises in his sleep-I woke up once and saw his jaw chewing and he was swallowing it looked like in his sleep. Visions of sugarplums danced in his head?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

GoldenMum said:


> I would guess that you'd know if it was the cat......their urine is quite fragrant!


My first thought also....cats "P" will tell on em!


----------

